# I'm a UK graduate thinking of doing an apprenticeship



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a UK graduate thinking of doing an apprenticeship. Are they any pros or cons doing an apprenticeship after university? I'm finished university at 21 years old, so I still think I'm in the age range to apply. I've looked at websites and seen there isn't a age limit. I'm looking to do a creative apprenticeship. Learning on the job is good practice and I like hands on training.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it's a good idea since it's difficult to get a job without experience. An apprenticeship will allow you to develop your required skills, build up a network of useful contacts and it will look good on your CV.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Do whatever you possibly can to get the fuck out and work overseas.


----------

